# I am trying to expand my catering sales....



## annachu (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi All,

My name is Anna and I am in CA. I have a medium sized professional catering operation. I am looking for ways to expand sales. I came accross The LB Plan. Has anyone heard of it. I was impressed. However, before I bought it I just was wondering if anyone else is using it in their area? Would love to hear feedback on it if anyone has any. Have a look at thelbplan and let me know what you think or if you have it already. Would love the help and feedback from my colleagues.

Thanks, Anna


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

anna...what does medium size catering biz mean.....since this is your first post on cheftalk your post may be construed as a sales pitch for LB....
welcome, tell us about yourself and your business.....why would you purchase anything to expand?


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

she posted the same message over at catersource (also a first time poster) 
and it seems to be a spam/scam message. Most caterers who looked at the site "she" mentions seemed to feel it was dubious at best and there were no contact phone numbers etc. 

think you might want to delete this thread.


----------



## annachu (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I would just like to say thanks to my fellow colleagues for such a great welcome to cheftalk. Is this how you welcome all new users? My goodness I have never seen such negativity ever. All I asked for was a bit of help if anyone had heard of this program since it is a bit pricey and there is little out there to buy.

Furthermore, is there any harm in going to more than one forum to ask my fellow colleagues for advice. Are these forums not for this purpose? It was my accountant who suggested for me to check with industry specific sites and ask a few questions before I made the leap to purchase. This is the first time I have EVER even signed myself up for a chat of this nature for anything aside from one other web site (catersource). It will also be my last time based on this experience.

For the record Shroomgirl, my catering company is in California with about 22 full time staffers, I am the founder and was one of the original chefs but I mainly handle event planning now as it suits my schedule better. 

I was looking for something to help me expand my client lists more in the corporate catering arena than anything else. I have spent a good sum on advertising but the client capture is not there to support the continued spend. Shroomgirl you kindly asked why I would want to purchase anything to expand. Well I am looking for a creative way to market or position my company against some fierce competitors in my area. If I can purchase anything that guarantees to do that I think it is worth a shot. I have owned several other businesses before this one that I have sold and moved on from but my catering company is so unlike any of my other businesses I have owned. To me purchasing something to grow or expand seems natural, providing I can get more clients that is.

So in summary all I was wondering was who might have used or heard of it and I got some nasty message from Tigerwoman. I want to say for the record what the **** good is it to have this great forum if we cannot bounce things off one another periodically? Who on earth are you anyway Tigerwoman. Might want to pull in those claws and relax a bit.

I signed up for the program and I will NOT be posting how well I do lest I am chastised. I have better things to do. In the meantime, you can keep your negativity Tigerwoman and I pray you handle yourself in a more courteous and professional manner in the future. I think chef talk should delete your threads as you have shaded my intentions with your paranoid delusions of scams & or spams.

As long as you are part of cheftalk I will be encouraging my fellow colleagues to stear far away from this forum or web site.

I would like to state for the record, that my concerned reply is only heated because I feel attacked and insulted by Tigerwoman. I could care less what she thinks of the plan I am going to purchase. But do your homework lady before you lable a new user as a person who would engage in Scam/Spam. I think your conduct in this thread should require you to be reviewed by this web site admin staff.

Lastly, if Tigerwoman decides to give me a lashing for speaking out to defend myself I will NOT be giving her the dignity of a reply. 

This is my final post.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Anachu
I am sorry you had such a negative experience with this forum. I am not familiar with the program you mentioned, and do not know why people thought the post was spam. I hope that it works for you.

BTW, as a single caterer who hires about 7-10 staff as needed for events, 22 sounds HUGE to me...

Good luck
pgr


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Annachu;191885
Well said:


> you asked for " advice" both here and on catersource yet don't seem to care about the opinions of any of the numerous caterers that replied to you on catersource - for the most part commenting on the program not you personally. You also posted this in both places, over 2 weeks ago and are first responding now. People did take the time to reply to you and to look at the "program" but you have not heeded any of the warnings or advice they have given.
> 
> We don't know who you are but your approach does seem a bit odd. Maybe that's just the way the net reads - who knows - however there have been a number of scams tried on the various forums and we watch each others backs.
> 
> ...


----------



## annachu (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok,

I said I would not respond but cannot help myself. To be honest with you Tigerwoman I had NO idea that anyone from catersource had answered my question. It was you who brought that to my knowledge. 

I then went there and checked the responses and I have commented 3 times.

It is true I felt a very serious personal attack, how could I not? Watch your backs all you need to but that is not an excuse for making gross assumptions and being very unkind and unprofessional besides.

I invite whoever wants to go to catersource.com and see my replies.

As you will see Tigerwoman, I was a little busy with a sick child in the hospital and the fact that I could not respond in a timely fashion is no reason to be aggressive or to make assumptions about me.

Anyhow, good luck to all. Thanks to those that have been considerate and kind, it is really appreciated.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

you guys are funny.


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your experience in this forum Annachu. I posted a thread about 2 weeks ago to compare catering software and everyone ignored me, so I guess that is better then everyone attacking me. I felt it was a legit question for this forum.


----------

